# 818 warm morning stove



## justplaintom (Apr 18, 2013)

I purchased a wam morning stove model 818, and noticed I need to replace some firebrick,does anybody know how to remove and replace this brick?


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jun 16, 2013)

hey justplaintom.  I don't know the answer to your question, but my office is one town over from you.  it's a small world.


----------

